# SUPER RARE Japanese Pygmy Angel, Centropyge interruptus - FO



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

We are taking pre-orders on Japanese Pygmy Angel - Centropyge interruptus. This is a super rare angel that is very rarely available (maybe every few years). If you are looking for the WOW pygmy angel, this is the one; not many people you can find in the US, let alone Canada that will have this angel. Max size is 6" - definitely an unique specimen to have for any serious angelfish collector.​
Pre-order price: $1199.99 Email to Inquire.

Have a good weekend.

SEE ALSO:

Tank Raised Lookdown Jack - Unique fish & support captive breeding
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=63

Pre-order your Berghia NudiSbranch to clean your aiptasia anemones - NEXT ARRIVAL
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=62

Award Winning Vortech MP40 Ecosmart Water Pumps Availabe at Reef Aquatica
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=61

NpX Bio Beads - Nitrate & Phosphate Removing Probiotic Method Vodka Dosing Make Easy
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=60

TANK RAISED MANDARIN IN CANADA - Lots of designer clownfishes and aquaculture captive bred fishes... Platinum, snowflakes, picasso, dark knight, tequila sunrise, stubby, neon gobies, redsea dottybacks, macro-algae.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=59

Is 35C too hot for you? How is your Nano / Mini tank going to handle the multiple heat waves this summer? Check out our 40% off JBJ Mini Chiller Special - DOWN TO THE LAST ONE.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=57

New Shipment of Reef Nutrition, live copepods, rotifers, articpods, oysterfeast, phytofeast and many other premium reef food.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=58

ATI T5HO Power Module & Sun Power Fixtures *Available*

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=56

Support Captive Bred Fish & Inverts - Be Environmental Responsible
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=53

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49

Try UK AquaThrive Polycheate Worm Pellets
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=47

GET THE BEST PRICED CONE SKIMMER ON THE MARKET - *** NOW ***
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=46


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

$1200 is a good price...I remember they were that much before shipping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

there seems to be a lot around at the moment. 4 suppliers in North America have a few of these each!! They must be buying from the same source as they are all the same price!

as well as a few wrought iron butterflies


----------

